

Guix [almost] ported to GNU/Hurd - agumonkey
http://[GSoC update] Porting Guix to GNU/Hurd

======
alpb
Is there a link on this post? I'm just seeing

    
    
         <a href="http://[GSoC update] Porting Guix to GNU/Hurd" rel="nofollow">
    

and yet this post has 5 upvotes and is on frontpage #1 right now? Spambots?
Why exactly are people upvoting this for?

~~~
agumonkey
Hum, how is this possible ? HN rejects empty submissions, I did copy this url
[https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guix-
devel/2015-08/msg003...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guix-
devel/2015-08/msg00379.html).

... Does not compute. Sorry anyway.

~~~
alpb
I think you pasted the title into URL box and it doesn't have a good
validation.

~~~
agumonkey
Not to my knowledge but anyway. Somebody resubmitted the news with proper
URLage so all is well.

------
boydc
dead link on Edge

